

Ask HN: What kind of music you listen to when coding? - watermel0n


======
pjvds
It various, from something electronic as The Glitch Mob, to the popular
Chemical Brothers to something spacy as The Orb.

According to last.fm:

I'm into electronic, ambient, minimal, techno and dubstep, including: The
Chemical Brothers, Underworld, Paul Kalkbrenner, Solar Fields, Moby, Max
Richter, James Blake, Prodigy, Burial, Johnny Cash, Asaf Avidan & the Mojos,
Bonobo, Mono/Poly, Modeselektor, Take, Four Tet, Flying Lotus, The Orb, ZZT,
Amon Tobin, Glen Porter, The Glitch Mob, Pogo, Emika, Siriusmo, Matmos, Free
the Robots, Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs, Pantha du Prince, Nicolas
Jaar, Skream, Kosheen, Ellen Allien, LCD Soundsystem, Apparat, Daft Punk, Jon
Hopkins, Kraftwerk, Eartha Kitt, The Flashbulb, Proem, Aphex Twin, Robot Koch,
Caribou, Massive Attack, Gold Panda, Nosaj Thing, 2econd Class Citizen,
Helios.

------
aaronbrethorst
According to iTunes: Arcade Fire, Ben Gibbard, Death Cab, Flaming Lips, Fleet
Foxes, Jay-Z, Kanye West, MIA, Macklemore, Massive Attack, Metric, Shabazz
Palaces, Spoon, TV on the Radio, The Decemberists, Vampire Weekend, Yeah Yeah
Yeahs, among others.

------
sinopec
Any kind is fine for me. I usually randomly play music while coding.

